
Show HN: Waslu.com – Start a free family book. - waslu
http://waslu.com
======
waslu
When Grandpa passed away, I realized his story would be forgotten because he
wasn't Steve Jobs. History is missing the experiences of "the 99%" \- the rest
of us.

But you deserve to be remembered, your family's memories passed on - even if
you don't have a coat of arms or family tree.

So we created Waslu.com and "family books" as a safe, private place to share
memories with family.

\+ Books/memories free forever

\+ Optional printing (featuring custom binding & paper) at affordable rate

\+ No ads

~~~
waslu
Save your children's memories in a free family book, safe from the "Public"
default setting of Facebook posts.

\+ Email notifications help your invitees (e.g. grandparents) follow new
photos & stories, or post/comment themselves

\--

Hey guys, founder here. We appreciate redditors' judicious and honest
feedback, and would be grateful for your thoughts on the website or idea
itself.

